
The Story of Reality Winner, America’s Most Unlikely Leaker - dsr12
http://nymag.com/daily/intelligencer/2017/12/who-is-reality-winner.html
======
danielvf
“If your definition of “deep state” cannot accommodate an idealistic 25-year-
old CrossFit fanatic with unmatched socks, you’ve underestimated both the
reach and scope of American surveillance.”

